# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Çfarë do të ndryshonit nga pamja juaj fizike?

## leonora

Nqs kishit mundesine te ndryshonit nje gje nga pamja juaj fizike, cila do te ishte ajo???? Please be serious :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kristal

Pershendetje e nderuar si nismetare e ndryshimeve fizike.
Ne radhe te pare qe te besh ndryshime ne pamjen fizike duhet sigurisht te kesh nje mangesi ne trupin tend,se per ndryshe ndryshimet jane pa vlere,apo dikujt i shkon mendja se duke bere ndryshime ne anen fizike mund ti ngjasoje ndonje aktori hollivudi,e ndoshta edhe me e veshtire,secili flet duke u bazuar nga paraqitja individuale dhe temes i hapet dera e pasme.

ju pershendes 

kristali

----------


## leonora

Kristali,
Bashkohem me mendimin tend 100%. E kuptoj shume mire se c'po thua por me te thene te drejten pyetja ime u referohet atyre gjerave te vogla qe ndryshohen me vullnet(dmth me deshiren tende). Jam kurioze te dije se c'fare probleme kane te rinjte e kesaj kohe. Thjesht ky ishte subjekti im. E kuptoj qe disa njerez mendoje qe kane probleme me pamjen e tyre dhe qe vetem operacioni plastic i ndryshon, por pyetja ime eshte c'fare do te donin te ndryshonin nqs kishin mundesi.......

Me respekt Diellza  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Respektoj vullnetin dhe forcen e Krijuesit. Asgje nuk do te ndryshoja!

----------


## AngelGirl

Hmh ate qe do doja te ndryshoja sot sdo doja neser...Ajo qe me pelqen sot sme pelqen neser.
Zdo ndroja asgje sepse kshu jam e krijuar.
Mnedoj se njerzit kerkojn te ndryshojn ndonje gje nga pamja fizike por e kan kte deshir me momente.Se kerkojn gjithmon dhe me shum kam ven re eshte nje deshir e adoleshences, por cdo kerkes ndryshon mbas ca kohe.

----------


## ditaa

desha
te
kontaktoj me leonoren

----------


## ditaa

si mund te kontaktoj me leonoren se kam per te biseduar pasi qe deshiroj shum se e kam pas shoqe

----------


## bebushja

> Nqs kishit mundesine te ndryshonit nje gje nga pamja juaj fizike, cila do te ishte ajo???? Please be serious


nga pamja ime?hmmmmmmmm ,,,, asgje,,,, jam ok :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gunnar

bah, pyetja eshte per ata qe duan te ndryshojne dicka besoj apo jo.

une pershembull do te desha te me ktheheshin floket qe me kane rene, dhe ti kthehesha koherave me floke te gjata apo gjysem...... ehhhh

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Syt..hunden..veshet..boooooo une duhem modifikuar i ter 

Nejse..fatkeqsi natyrore 

PershendeTje !!*

----------


## Clauss

floket. dua te bej njehere rasta para se ti pres. po sme le mami  :i ngrysur:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Ajo qe dua te ndryshoj eshte nje operacion plastik ne shpine pasi kam nje shenje te vogel ku jam vrare duke lozur basket.E kam te gervishur dhe qe atehere ka ngelur.Me te tjerat mire jam nuk qahem  :buzeqeshje: 

*Lindi*

----------


## luka Boroti

O huuuuuuuuuu sa here qe filloj ti numeroj e humbas fillin

----------


## KUSi

*asgje , ashtu si me ka krijuar perendia ashtu do jem tere jeten*

----------


## ildushja

Vithet, shalet, komen qe e kam nr 43... :P

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Vallaj gjynof te ankohem skam gje qe te ndrroj i kom ashtu sic i du , ndoshta ka 35 e siper mund te bej ndonje rregullim ........*

----------


## rina_

Asgje, pse te mos rij ashtu siq jam...........

----------


## Akili-A

> Vithet, shalet, komen qe e kam nr 43... :P


te hengsha ato shalet dhe ate kemben e madhe une ty............... :pa dhembe:

----------


## xlindax

_Floket!! i dua kaçurrela_

----------


## AlbaneZ

> O huuuuuuuuuu sa here qe filloj ti numeroj e humbas fillin


Hahahhaha pse nuk thu qe paske nevoje per nje servis te mire ti  :pa dhembe:

----------

